# Die Fürther fahren wieder....



## Altitude (6. Mai 2003)

Wir (Mr. Grundlage = All Mountain/Tom, Onkel Bandscheibe = Hr_Meier/Mario un der angebliche "Schinder" = Altitude/Alex) treffen uns am Mittwoch, den 07.05.02 um 17.00 Uhr an der Alten Veste in Zirndorf zum gemeinsamen Feierabendstressen....

Es werden so um die 2-3 Stunden mit "mittlerem" Thempo und einigen "tricky" Trails...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Coffee (6. Mai 2003)

Hallo Alti;-)


und dank Lahmarschcoffee werden die ersten 30 minuten für die Hardcorebiker zum einrollen genutzt  

Meine Stehlampe werde ich huete noch ausgefertig machen;-)

Freu mich schon

Grüßle coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hallo Alti;-)
> 
> 
> ...



Was tut man nicht alles um Dich in Lycra zu sehen....


----------



## eL (6. Mai 2003)

ich glaubs ja nicht......kaum bin ich wieder in B schon begibst du dich wieder aufs rad?????
na denn ma viel spass beim einrollen.......und wenn du immer schön fleissig die stehlampe ausführst dann wird deine Hügi bestimmt auch bald so laut knattern wie die von Fury  

p.s. haltet die trails sauber und grüsst mir die Wildsäue


----------



## Coffee (6. Mai 2003)

@ El,

die Stehlampe funktioniert noch (gerade ausprobiert habe) 1 h Biken quer durch die City ;-))

@ Alti,

meinst Du wirklich Lycra und nicht Latex   

Peitsch peitsch

coffee


----------



## Altitude (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> [[email protected] Alti,
> 
> meinst Du wirklich Lycra und nicht Latex
> ...



Wurscht, hauptsache eng...bei Latex kochst Du ja im eigenen Saft, und das wollen wir auch nicht...

mehr, mehr,


----------



## Coffee (6. Mai 2003)

@ Alti,

ok Peitschen und Fesseln lass ich  zuhause. Und ich werde nicht das Latex aus dem Schrank holen. Ist derzeit wohl doch etwas zu heiss ;-) *schwitz*

Grüßle coffee


----------



## G-zero (6. Mai 2003)

... geht würde ich mich gerne einklinken. Bin noch nie an der Alten Veste gefahren hab jetzt aber durch das Forum viel davon gehört.
Mit dem Alex bin ich auch schon mal kurz gefahren als uns Mr. Frankenbiker bei der "Saisoneröffnung" die ganze Fränkische zeigen wollte. 
So und jetzt hab ich nur noch ein kleines Problem da ich ja aus Erlangen "anreise". Auf dem Stadtplan hab ich Zirndorf und die S-Bahn Haltestelle "Alte Veste" gefunden. Aber wo trefft ihr euch genau ? 
würde mich freuen wenn alles klar geht .

gruß

 

Tobi


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von G-zero _
> [B
> So und jetzt hab ich nur noch ein kleines Problem da ich ja aus Erlangen "anreise". Auf dem Stadtplan hab ich Zirndorf und die S-Bahn Haltestelle "Alte Veste" gefunden. Aber wo trefft ihr euch genau ?
> würde mich freuen wenn alles klar geht .
> ...


Hi Tobi,
an der Haltestelle Alte-Veste bist Du schon fast richtig.  Du mußt dann einfach den Weg links neben der Haltestelle in den Wald rein und immer gradeaus den Berg rauf (der geht gleich mal a bisserl in die Wadeln). Dann kommst Du genau zwischen Veste-Turm und Veste-Kneipe raus. Wir stehen dann irgendwo links vor den Turm rum.
Oder du wartest einfach auf mich. Ich komm so ca. 5 vor 5 an der Haltestelle vorbei.
Gruß TOM


----------



## Grufti (6. Mai 2003)

würde mich gerne einklinken wenn noch Platz ist.?
Da Fädd immer eine Reise wert ist und ich mich dou überhaupt net auskenn ( aff däi Fädder drails).

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Altitude (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Grufti _
> *würde mich gerne einklinken wenn noch Platz ist.?
> Da Fädd immer eine Reise wert ist und ich mich dou überhaupt net auskenn ( aff däi Fädder drails).
> 
> Gruß Bernd *



Klar...

you're welcome...

Bis Morgen...

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (6. Mai 2003)

Das hört sich ja mal sehr nett an!

Das "mittlere" Tempo wird mich zwar etwas aus der Puste bringen, aber die Trails um die alte Veste sind sehr schön. Das wird ja dann eine richtig große Truppe!

Gruß, Nils


----------



## ZZZZZorro (6. Mai 2003)

Salute,

so und nu erweiter ick den Kreis noch um mich, d.h. sofern icke morjen vonner Arbeit rechtzeitig fortkomme, wird mit meinem Erscheinen zu rechnen sein. 

Also bis morsche 1700 Uhr

Gruß


----------



## Beelzebub (6. Mai 2003)

welch unchristliche zeit 
oder ich habn falschen job grrrrrr*

wünsch euch jedenfalls supi viel spaß beim biken 

gruß alex


----------



## G-zero (6. Mai 2003)

@ Tom 

Ok, ich warte dann an der Haltestelle um 5 vor 5. 
Wenn der Berg in 5 Minuten hoch für mich machbar ist ...  

bis dann

Tobi


----------



## ryohazuki (6. Mai 2003)

Stimmt, echt unchristliche Zeit. Da bin ich noch neuerdings beim Schuften!
Viel Spass!!!


----------



## Dreegbär (7. Mai 2003)

... komme evtl. auch reise schon so um halb an damit ich den berg bis 5 gepackt hab ihr erkennt mich dann am roten kopf und der hängenden zunge greetz 

Dreegbär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dreegbär _
> *... komme evtl. auch reise schon so um halb an damit ich den berg bis 5 gepackt hab ihr erkennt mich dann am roten kopf und der hängenden zunge greetz
> 
> Dreegbär *



Hey Jungs,
nur keine Angst, der Berg ist nur ein kleiner Anstieg. Von denen werden wir heute Abend noch einige mehr raufkurbeln, denke ich.

Übrigens geht, wenn Ihr an Haltestelle vorbeifahrt, weiter hinten rechts ein Asphaltweg zur Veste rauf. Wer mit dem Auto kommt kann natürlich auch direkt zum Turm rauffahren. Allerdings verpasst Ihr dann am Schluß die Abfahrt vom Turm zur Haltestelle.

TOM


----------



## Altitude (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Hey Jungs,
> ...



Alles Propaganda - glaubt Ihm kein Wort..... 

Bis heut Abend - ich komm direkt vom Geschäft...werd also mit meinem tschechischen Luxustraktor oben am Turm parken...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Coffee (7. Mai 2003)

*fingerhebe*

also ich reise auch shcon mit dem Rad an, und muss ja dann auch wieder mit dem Rad heim, also und ich bin ja erst kurz aus dem Krankenstand entlassen........

also BITTE die ersten 30 MINUTEN für mich (Tempomäßig)fahren *bettel* danach seit ihr mich los und könnt bolzen.

Grüßle coffee die sich shcon freut auf heut abend


----------



## Altitude (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> also BITTE die ersten 30 MINUTEN für mich (Tempomäßig)fahren *bettel* danach seit ihr mich los und könnt bolzen.
> 
> *



Kein Problem - ich werd mich benehmen, große Fädderehrenwort!!!


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Kein Problem - ich werd mich benehmen, große Fädderehrenwort!!! *



Ooohooh, ich ahne Schreckliches....

... schaut Euch mal Altis neuen Status an. 

Ob da meine Malle/Lago-Grundlage noch ausreicht?


----------



## Dreegbär (7. Mai 2003)

äääh habe im moment keinen Helm is das schlimm??

der is noch auf der Post oder so *verfluchtegeizkrageniminternetbestellaktionwartschonseitzweiwochendraufaberichregmichnetaufsonstentstehtnochninfarktrisiko*    

na ja werd ich ja dann sehen!!


----------



## Altitude (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dreegbär _
> *äääh habe im moment keinen Helm is das schlimm??
> *



Musst Du wissen - ob Du Dich diesem unnötigen Risiko aussetzt...die Trails sind schon manchmal etwas "Tricky"....


----------



## Dreegbär (7. Mai 2003)

na ja hast scho recht altitude ich werds mir einfach überlegen wenns recht is und lasst euch überraschen wenn ich um 5 net da bin düst einfach los!!

wenn net denke ich spätestens am WE is der *$&&%//?=)%$&/§%* Helm da ihr werdet ja vermutlich Piosten wenn was zamgeht

grüße Dreegbär!


----------



## Coffee (7. Mai 2003)

@ Dreegbär

komm doch wenigstens zum *hallokennenlernen* mal kurz vorbei, udn die ersten 30 minuten sind die Trails nicht so schlimm ;-))

Grüßle coffee

P.s. aus welcher Richtung kommst du denn? ich reise auch mit dem Rad an ;-)


----------



## Dreegbär (7. Mai 2003)

starte so am Plärrer können uns gerne vorher treffen coffee is kein Ding sag einfach zeit und Ort an gucke noch n stück ins Forum heut also das wird wohl kein Problem mit Hallihallo sagen und n bissl Funcruisen.

weiss ja eh nich ob ich mit "schinderlein" mithalten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dreegbär _
> *weiss ja eh nich ob ich mit "schinderlein" mithalten kann  *



alles Propaganda...ich sch nix ohne meinen Anwalt... 

Koko!!!!!!!


----------



## Coffee (7. Mai 2003)

@ Dreegbär,

also ich starte in der "werderau" und fahre am Kanal entlang, Du könntest ja über Schweinau auch an den Kanal kommen?? Also quasi wo der Fehrnsehturm ist. Treffen wir uns um 16.15 oben auf der Kanalbrücke vom Fernsehturm kommend rechts??

Grüßle coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Mai 2003)

@all
Jetzt muss ich mal ne Lanze für den Alti brechen, (auch wenn's schwerfällt ). Sonst ensteht hier noch ein falscher Eindruck mit dem ganzen "Schinderlein" und "Propaganda" geposte.

Ich kenne keinen der die Veste Trails besser kennt als Altitude. Das will was heißen, denn ich fahre da oben auch schon seit 5 Jahren rum. Alex fährt zwar schon zackig aber passt sich dann doch immer dem Tempo des "unfittesten" der Truppe an (weiß ich wie gesagt aus eigener Erfahrung)  

@Dreegbär
Ohne Helm würde ich persönlich nicht an der Veste biken gehen, und zwar nicht wegen Alti sondern wegen des doch recht ruppigen Geländes. Aber letztendlich ist das tatsächlich Deine Entscheidung.

Bis heute abend
TOM


----------



## Altitude (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *@all
> Jetzt muss ich mal ne Lanze für den Alti brechen, (auch wenn's schwerfällt ). Sonst ensteht hier noch ein falscher Eindruck mit dem ganzen "Schinderlein" und "Propaganda" geposte.
> Bis heute abend
> TOM *



Mein Held....


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Mai 2003)

@Dreegbär
Hab noch nen alten Helm dahei rumliegen, den kann ich Dir gerne mitbringen. Ist besser als nix

TOM


----------



## Dreegbär (7. Mai 2003)

ich hab das auch gar net ernst gemeint (und geweint hab ich auch noch net zumindest bisher).

wollte Alti auch um Gottes wilen net aufn schlips treten oder so war rein funny gedacht!!


grüße und Huldigungen an den grossen Schinder 

Dreegbär


----------



## Coffee (7. Mai 2003)

@ alle,

fastvergessenhabe,

Ihr zieht doch hoffentlich eure IBC trikots an oder?????? Also ich kram meines raus *GG*


Grüßle coffee


----------



## Altitude (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ alle,
> 
> fastvergessenhabe,
> ...



Ich hab keins...hab aber als Kontrast mein "buntestes" Salsa-Trikot in der Tasche - damit man mich auch im Wald nicht übersieht...


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Mai 2003)

@Dreegbär 
.
..der Alti verträgt einiges.

Soll ich Dir jetzt einen Helm mitbringen?

Du hast die Auswahl zwischen Uvex (leicht, alt, aber gut verstellbar) und Giro (schwer, schlecht verstellbar).

Ich staub die Teile auch extra für Dich ab, versprochen. 

TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreegbär (7. Mai 2003)

Treffpunkt und zeit is ok coffee

@All-Mountain wennste ein über has is mir wurscht uvex oder Giro Kopfumfang is 58cm wenn was passt wäre nett und hab auch keine staub allergie! Also mach dir kein mega stress


n IBC trikot kann ich auch net bieten!!

werd wohl mit nem gelb/schwarz karrierten Bonso aufkreuzen!!


----------



## Diva (7. Mai 2003)

aber is auch wirklich eine unchristliche Zeit...
Nachdem es ja bis 20:30 hell ist, könnt Ihr ja 3,5 h fahren. 
Macht bei einem 20er Schnitt 70 km  

Ciao Diva 
(die-hofft-dass-Treffpunkt-nächste-Mal-erst-um-18:00Uhr-ist)

Viel Spaß und nicht den Bericht vergessen!
Und bitte nur mit Helm fahren (hab' schon zu viel gehört und auch erlebt!)


----------



## Altitude (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *
> Macht bei einem 20er Schnitt 70 km
> *



Immer dieser Leistungsdruck....da spiel ich net mit....


----------



## Dreegbär (7. Mai 2003)

also ich denk ich schaff das noch habs zwar gerade bei nem kurzen sprint zu meinert Krankenkasse geschafft meinen hinterreifen samt schlauch zu schrotten war aber schon im Downhill und hab mir nen neuen übergezogen  also coffee 
ich komm um 16:15 an Fernsehturm!
Werde dich ja wohl an deim IBC trikot erkennen

gruß Erwin


----------



## Altitude (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dreegbär _
> *
> Werde dich ja wohl an deim IBC trikot erkennen
> 
> gruß Erwin *




Ich denke, Du wirst Sie erkennen...

*schleimmodusan*

...es gibt in der Ecke eures Treffpunkts wenig gutaussehende Ladys mit so nem wunderschönen Prinzipia unterm Hintern.... 

*schleimmodusaus*

Bis später...


----------



## Coffee (7. Mai 2003)

Jupp, meine Stehlampe ist shcon gesattelt und wie es sich für eine Ordentliche Kaffeetasse gehört liegen die Klamotten shcon bereit. die Wasserflasche ist shcon ausgewaschen und zum befüllen bereitgelegt ;-) Schuhe sind schon an den Pedalen festgeklickt udn der Helm ragt noch über den Vorbau der Stehlampe hinaus. Denn zur fahrt am Kanal wird die Freiluftfahrt bevorzugt.

Werde mcih jetzt noch etwas in der Sonne brutzeln, damit ich mich an die Temperaturen schonmal gewähne, wenn ich heute Nachmittag aufs Rad steige ;-)

@ Dreegbär

Ja erkennungszeichen ist diesmal keine Rote Rose im Knopfloch, sondern das IBC Trikot auf meinen Schultern ;-)

Grüßle coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreegbär (7. Mai 2003)

k ich mach jetz los bis gleich coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Mai 2003)

Hi Veste-Biker,
gerade noch gebiked, jetzt schon online. 
Ich hab die Bilder zur heutigen Tour schon flugs zu einer Bike-Fotolovestory verarbeitet.

Das Ergebnis könnt Ihr Euch unter folgenden Link anschauen:

www.all-mountain.de\frame.htm

Wer Bilder in Wallpapergröße haben möchte (die Pic's vom Nils sind z. B. recht nett) bitte einfach bei mir melden.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Dreegbär (7. Mai 2003)

war recht net,

nächstes mal wird alles besser  bestimmt!

oder ich fall tot um bei so nem kleinnen uphill.

wie auch immer vom nixtun wird die condition net besser also aufs nächste mal wenn ihr soviel zeit habt mich wieder hinterherzuschleifen 

Dank noch ma für den Helm

und gute nacht an alle


----------



## Altitude (8. Mai 2003)

Wow ich hätte nicht mit so viel Leuten gerechnet...

Ganze 10 Biker haben den Fürther Stadtwald mit mir unsicher gemacht...

Vielleicht krieg ich alle zusammen:

Coffee
All-Mountain
Hr_Maier
Dregbaer
Nils
Wenkman
G-Zero
Zorro
Bernd???  (Sorry, ich bin halt doch blond)
und meinereiner...

Schön wars, knappe 2 Stunden reine Fahrzeit je nach Tacho und Linie 28 bis 30 km...geile Abfahrten, knackige Berge...,
 Nils hat ne neue Scheibe und konnte seinen Spieltrieb ausleben , 
Mr_Meier hat sich trotz übermäßigen Drogenkonsums wiedermal als "Abkürzer" und "Puscher" geoutet , 
All-Mountain konnte die Trails endlich genießen - vielen Dank an den Sport-Import-Stand auf dem Bike-Vestival - jetzt klappts auch mim U-Turn , 
ZZZorro hat wie immer gekonnt von hinten das Feld vergeigt 
 und unsere Coffee hat nicht von Ihren "Kantenklatscherinstinkt" verloren - Respekt!....rost:  

Coffe und Dregbaer haben sich nach einer halben Stunde verabschiedet, war aber schön unseren Super-Mod. und einen Neuling in unserer Mitte begrüßen zu dürfen...Ihr seit beide jederzeit willkommen...


@All-Mountain
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Umsetzung der Bilddokumentation

@all
Warum sag eigentlich keiner, daß man von meinem Salsa-Trikot Augekrebs bekommt??? - Sorry....


Grüße

Alex/Altitude
*Ab sofort Treffen wir uns immer Donnerstags um 18.00 Uhr an der Veste...*


----------



## Coffee (8. Mai 2003)

Guten Morgen Jungs ;-)

also ich muss sagen, war gestern echt super von Euch das ihr immer so lieb gewartet habt.

@ all-mountain

Super Fotos, danke für den Service, so bin ich gleich mal in den Genuss Deiner HP gekommen.

@ Alditüte ;-)

Augenkrebs??? Ne mein Lieber, warte bis ich nächstesmal mit meinem Tigertrikot auflaufe ;-)

@ alle,

also fester Termin Donnerstags 18 Uhr alte Veste, ist notiert. Ich versuche zu kommen. Aber donnerstag passt mir seeeeeeeeeeehr gut ;-)

Grüßle coffee


----------



## G-zero (8. Mai 2003)

Jepp seh ich auch so, schöne Tour mit netten Mountainbikern. 

Das mit dem "blond" könnte eigentlich sehr gut auf mich zutreffen. Erst den Vorderreifen falsch rum montiert ... und dann den Tacho vor der Tour nicht auf Null gestellt ... Somit kamen die 44.44 km zustande ... oh je ... 

Donnerstag 18:00 müsste ab und zu klappen. 
Nächsten allerdings nicht da hab ich Geburtstag und da wird nicht "geschindet" sondern relaxed.  

gruß

Tobi


----------



## Diva (8. Mai 2003)

10 Leute und das so kurzfristig! Ist ja echt ein super Schnitt!
Hoffentlich gibt's beim nächsten Mal auch wieder nen schönen Bericht und Fotos!
Ciao Diva


----------



## Altitude (8. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Ne mein Lieber, warte bis ich nächstesmal mit meinem Tigertrikot auflaufe ;-)
> *



Ich hoffe es ist "Sizilianisch"-Geschnitten......


----------



## Dreegbär (8. Mai 2003)

kann leider net immer am Do. um die Zeit da ich im Hndel Arbeite werde es aber sooft wie mögl. einrichten!!

Nächste Wo. kein Problem da ich da Urlaub hab!

und am Fr. Pizzamampfen geht auch klar!

P.S.: Bringe das nächste mal mein Bruder mit den will ich auch leidend sehen HrHR 

Bis denne euer Dreegbär


----------



## Grufti (8. Mai 2003)

Also, war ächd überrascht was dess für Weechler gibt dou in Fädd und  das dess mit soviel Biker anu Reibungslos läffd, häddi net dengt.  Dess mit Donnerstag find ich gut weil dou hobbi meistens nix fuur also werden wir uns dann öffters mal sehen.

@Altitude
Ich war auch mal Blond auch wenn man bei mir nicht mehr soviel sieht  

und Bernd??? = Grufti . 

Was ich noch sagen wollte: " War ne dolle Runde und freu mich auf das nächstemal."

Gruss Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (8. Mai 2003)

auf de n Nikname hätt ich auch selber kommen müssen....  :lol

Grüße

Alex :


----------



## Wenkman (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
wollte mich mal schnell bedanken für die klasse Tour am Mittwoch, das ihr auch eher Anfänger mitnehmt.. war große klasse!!!!
Wenn es bei mir zeitlich klappt bin ich gerne donnerstag dabei...
falls mal so zwischen den tagen was läuft, bin ich dankbar für nen Tipp....
schon mal schönes Wochenende, Greetings an alle und bis denne

bye wenkman


----------



## ZZZZZorro (10. Mai 2003)

Mahlzeit!

Ich wollt mich nur schonma für die nächsten 3 Donnerstage abmelden, weil ich am:

15. Mai gerade im Wackel-ICE (mit 97km/h  ) inne Heimat brause,
22. Mai noch inner Heimat bin und schließlich am
29. Mai am Harzsturm teilnehme.

@Alti
Ich musste diesen Berg haben, des ging net anders. 

Grüßle


----------



## Wenkman (10. Mai 2003)

Hi Zzzzorro,

erzähl mal, was ist der Harzsturm ?

gruüßle wenkman


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Ab sofort Treffen wir uns immer Donnerstags um 18.00 Uhr an der Veste... *



Ok, Donnerstag ist ab sofort mein fester Alpencross G2-EB Trainingstag.

GRuß

@Alti&ZZZZorro
Bis Morgen dann, hoffentlich ohne Regen


----------



## Altitude (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wenkman _
> *Hi Zzzzorro,
> 
> erzähl mal, was ist der Harzsturm ?
> ...


@wenkman

schau mal in Berlin/Brandenbrug-Forum...


----------



## Altitude (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Ok, Donnerstag ist ab sofort mein fester Alpencross G2-EB Trainingstag.
> ...



ICh dachte immer wir fahrennam Donnerstag nur G1????

alter Stresser....


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee_
> *wenn Alditüte mal in die Pedale tritt hält ihn nix mehr...
> 
> ... *



Mehr sag ich net dazu...

TOM


----------



## biker-wug (12. Mai 2003)

ähem, zwecks eurem donnerstag Alte Veste Biken,
ich komm da definitiv auch mal mit, aber was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, Alti hat beim last Minute biken aufruf den 16.05. reingeschrieben, das ist laut meinem Kalender ein Freitag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *ähem, zwecks eurem donnerstag Alte Veste Biken,
> ich komm da definitiv auch mal mit, aber was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, Alti hat beim last Minute biken aufruf den 16.05. reingeschrieben, das ist laut meinem Kalender ein Freitag? *



UUUUps,

schon geändert...

Ich habs einfach nicht mit Terminen und Uhrzeiten....


----------



## biker-wug (12. Mai 2003)

Ich hoffe Deine Orientierung bei den runden ist besser!!

Oder lotst du auch im 8er??


----------



## eL (12. Mai 2003)

ja macht er  ich sage nur "Joggerin"


----------



## Altitude (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *ja macht er  ich sage nur "Joggerin"  *



Har, Har, Har...

@El
Pass up du!!!!!


----------



## eL (12. Mai 2003)

ooooch  besteht ja jetz nen sicherheitsabstand von 450 km


----------



## Beelzebub (12. Mai 2003)

aha nimt alti wohl joggerinen auf die hörner oder was?bloß gut das bei dem schlechten wetter keine anwesend waren  

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (12. Mai 2003)

aha nimmt alti wohl joggerinen auf die hörner oder was?bloß gut das bei dem schlechten wetter gestern keine anwesend waren  

gruß alex


----------



## eL (12. Mai 2003)

aber wenn man 3 mal der selben joggerin begegnet fragt man sich wer hier wehn verfolgt bzw warum er immer wieder den drall zu ihr bekam.....ich dacht schon ich fahr mit dem ackerauern  der ja für seinen belgischen balzkreisel bekannt ist


----------



## Beelzebub (12. Mai 2003)

schade das ich da nich mit war.hätte ich nur zu gern gesehen 

gr. alex


----------



## ZZZZZorro (12. Mai 2003)

au ja, des war scho a weng ogaatich mit de Joggerin.  Wo die aber auch immer plötzlich und unerwartet aufgetaucht sind.  

@Wenkman
schau mal 

Grüßle


----------



## Beelzebub (12. Mai 2003)

@ Zzzzzorro: hab mir grad den link übern Harzsturm durchgelesen
klingt ja echt geil,nur bei den ausgewählten biermarken rollts mir gleich die fussnägel auf 
brennen die da alle so wie du die berge hoch oder sollte man sich das mal fürs nächste jahr rot im kalender anstreichen?
this year geht nix. hab frau in der heimat und werde an diesem WE meiner teen und twen leidenschaft frönen und wieder einen run besuchen www.speedbreed.de

@ alti: könnt sein das da toni auch ist. wenn ja richte ich ihm nen schönen gruß aus,oder ich sags locke der is ja kollega von ihm.

gruß alex


----------



## ZZZZZorro (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *@ Zzzzzorro: hab mir grad den link übern Harzsturm durchgelesen
> klingt ja echt geil,nur bei den ausgewählten biermarken rollts mir gleich die fussnägel auf
> brennen die da alle so wie du die berge hoch oder sollte man sich das mal fürs nächste jahr rot im kalender anstreichen?*



Was? Ich brenne die Berge hoch?  Wo hastn des gesehen. Na is auch meine erste Teilnahme am Harzsturm, von daher kannsch dir so ville net sagen. Aber ich denke, da braucht nun niemand nich Angst zu haben und sich deshalb die Teilnahme ausreden, sofern nicht andere Gründe die Verhinderung rechtfertigen.

Eine Bewertung der Biermarken kannsch aba net vornehmen, da ich dem Hopfensaft einfach nüscht abgewinnen kann.  

Grüße


----------



## eL (13. Mai 2003)

berge hochbrennen??? na die sind oben angekommen bevor du registriert hast in welchem bundesland du dich grad befindest  
heisst ja HarzSTURM und nicht harzFLUCHT....
du musst nur immer schön verfolgen was in BB forum so abgeht.....
wenn jockel alleine trainiert ....Die rennradschwuchteln sich regelmässiger zu grösseren ausfahrten treffen.......der donnerstägliche nightride nicht die gewohnten 30km durch den grunewald führt sondern geplante 70(eigentlich sinds dann 100)jockelmeilen durch den sand der mark.....ja dann kannst du gewiss sein das es in den nächsten 4 wochen zu einem Harzsturm kommt.....
alternativ kannst du auch mal wetter dot com checken......und auf katastrophenwarnungen klicken


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2003)

zukünftig immer 

*Donnerstag um 18.00 Uhr an der "Alten Veste" Fädder-Bikertreff*


----------



## nils (14. Mai 2003)

Bin am (15.05.) am Start, äh... an der Veste!


----------



## Dreegbär (14. Mai 2003)

kann morgen wohl doch net  mei Gabel saut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (15. Mai 2003)

Hallöchen Jungs ;-)


hier ist mal wieder der "frischling" in allen Bereichen *lach* Also wegen heut Abend ich komm so wie es aussieht auch ;-) ausser es regnet in ströhmen, dann würde ich mein Training nach "Indoor" verlegen udn mein Daum Ergobike etwas treten ;-)

Also wenn ich komme, bitte wieder die ersten 30 minuten LANGSAAAAAAAAAAAAAM ;-) zum Einrollen für Euch.

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Coffee (15. Mai 2003)

melde mich zum Treffpunkt heute ab. denn ich hock mich lieber jetzt schon uff das Bike ;-) Habe schon die 3/4 Hose an, Langarm udn den Windstopper drüber. Mal sehen wo mich der gegenwind so hinbläst *lach*

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Altitude (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *melde mich zum Treffpunkt heute ab. denn ich hock mich lieber jetzt schon uff das Bike ;-) Habe schon die 3/4 Hose an, Langarm udn den Windstopper drüber. Mal sehen wo mich der gegenwind so hinbläst *lach*
> 
> Grüßle coffee *



Auch komm jetzt...

Was soll dass den????

Jetzt hab ich extra schon die große Tasche gepackt...


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Mai 2003)

...sorry aber mich hat der Job heute mal kalt erwischt. Muss mich auch abmelden.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Mai 2003)

...als Quereinsteiger geschafft und mich ne halbe Stunde später in die Gruppe reingeschschmuggelt. Ich stand da so, und plötzlich kamen MASSEN an Mountainbikern auf mich zu...

Das war die erste Veste-Tour bei der wir den Joggern am Trimmdichpfad klar zahlenmäßig überlegen waren.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Altitude (16. Mai 2003)

Wir waren gesten 14 Leute - zeitweise 15, mit dem englisch Sprechenden Crosser, dessen Name ich nicht mitbekommen habe - war ja immer Vorne...

Teilgenommen haben neben den üblichen Verdächtigen (Hr_Meier, Nils, Gufti, All-Mountain und meinerereiner) auch einige Gäste aus Erlagen, deren Namen mir Entfallen sind, Divarost: mit einer Kompamie moralischer und konditioneller Verstärkung und ich habe sicherlich wieder jemanden vergessen, nix für ungut... 

Nach einigen Unstimmigkeiten über die "Wartetolleranz" für Zuspätkommer ging es mit einiger Verspätung los...

BTW: Welcher Helhersteller hat Headsets für Siemens-Handys im Angebot?????

Nach einigen dubiosen Anrufen auf meinem Handy (ein Nachzügler und All Mountain) waren wir am Achterplätzchen endlich komplett....

Es ging über das übliche auf und ab im Fürther Stadtwald, wobei ich öfters bei so vielen Leuten den Überblick verloren habe (mir Fürther können ohne Hilfsmittel nur bis 10 zählen...  )

Aber ich hab es trotzdem geschafft, meine Schäfchen zusammen zu halten... 

Zukünftig werden wir für den fixen Donnerstagstermin eine zweite Sammelzohne einrichten:

*zwischen 18.30 und 18.40 am Hotel Forsthaus/Trimmdichpfad* 

denn das ungeduldige Gescharre einiger ambitionierter Biker/innen ist nicht so gut für den frisch geschotterten parkplatz an der Veste...

Bis nächsten Mittoch - es war wie immer ein Ehre...


----------



## Coffee (16. Mai 2003)

@ Alti,

MITTWOCH????? trefft ihr Euch nun immer MITTWOCH????


oder bist Du ncoh so geschafft das Dein Gehirn heute morgen noch nciht richtig arbeitet. Trink mal nen Kaffee  

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Altitude (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ Alti,
> 
> MITTWOCH????? trefft ihr Euch nun immer MITTWOCH????
> ...



*DONNERSTAG!!!!!!* 

Ich mach mir jetzt erst mal nen Cappo...

Außerdem hat mich Dein Statement im Singlespeedforum und Dein Bericht im BB-Forum irritiert...


----------

